# John Edwards on the Bible and natural philosophy



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 28, 2020)

If it be said (as I know it is) that this manner of speaking is only in compliance with the Speech and Notion of the Vulgar, I grant indeed that the Scripture speaks so very often, (as I have elsewhere shewed from several Instances both in the Old and New Testament): yea even when it makes mention of some of the Heavenly Bodies, the Expressions are according to the Capacity and common Apprehension of Men, and not according to the Accuracy of the Thing.

So that I do not think that a Body of Natural Philosophy, or a System of Astronomy, is to be composed out of the Bible; this being designed for a far greater and higher Purpose: Yet this I say that whenever the Scripture speaks after the foresaid manner, concerning these things and several others, it doth it in that manner that we may plainly see that the Words are not to be taken strictly and properly, but only in a popular way, as might be showed in abundant Instances.

For the reference, see John Edwards on the Bible and natural philosophy.


----------

